# Modificar comportamiento lampara de techo con mando a distancia



## Liant (Oct 5, 2015)

Buenas,

Necesito modificar el comportamiento de una lampara con mando a distancia para el techo.

El receptor del mando se resetea a apagado cada vez que deja de recibir electricidad (interruptor de la pared apagado) y quisiera que se encendiera la luz nada mas recibir corriente sin tener que dar al botón del mando a distancia (es decir: dar al interruptor de la pared y que se encienda la luz, y luego ya poder apagarla/encenderla desde el mando a distancia)

En teórico he encontrado una simple solución que me serviría: una puerta XOR

Llegaria a una de las entradas de la XOR (A) la corriente directamente desde el interruptor de la pared y a la otra entrada de la XOR (B) conectaría el receptor del mando.

Como el receptor del mando también esta alimentado por el interruptor de la pared, el funcionamiento de la XOR me serviría para mi propósito.

En lo que necesito ayuda es para pasar toda la teoría a la realidad, saber que necesito comprar/construir para tener eso en la realidad: *Una puerta XOR que funcione a 220v*

Muchas gracias y disculpen mis pocos conocimientos.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola, para empezar me imagino que tenes que aislar los 220v para poder tomar la señal y pasarla a contínua de alguna manera y después convertirla otra vez. Es decir vas a tener un circuito de control el cual se encargará de comandar el circuito de potencia hacia las luces


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mando a distancia RF o IR?


----------



## Liant (Oct 5, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Mando a distancia RF o IR?



Hola, el mando es IR.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 7, 2015)

Hola mejor seria un rele ,para esos menesteres.
Cuando vuelva a mi taller laboratorio,posteo alguna solucion analogica.


Saludos.


----------



## Liant (Oct 7, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola mejor seria un rele ,para esos menesteres.
> Cuando vuelva a mi taller laboratorio,posteo alguna solucion analogica.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Oh, perfecto. Muchas gracias, seguiré vigilante el hilo


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2015)

Bueno Estimado Liant,Aqui te dejo un posible circuito para que lo ensayes.

Tambien tenes una simulacion el livewire,para que compruebes el funcionamiento en forma dinamica,un pdf con el circuito y un png con la imagen del circuito.

Cualquier inquietud no dudes en consultar.


Saludos.


----------



## Liant (Oct 13, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Bueno Estimado Liant,Aqui te dejo un posible circuito para que lo ensayes.
> 
> Tambien tenes una simulacion el livewire,para que compruebes el funcionamiento en forma dinamica,un pdf con el circuito y un png con la imagen del circuito.
> 
> ...



Fantastico! Lo he visto por encima y me ha sacado de muchas dudas, en cuanto pueda me pongo a ello mas a fondo. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## acalienda (Oct 14, 2015)

Si el mando a distancia funciona con un rele, solo tienes que cambiar el contacto del rele de abierto a cerrado, de esta forma cuando actives el interruptor de la pared, la lampara se encenderá y luego cada vez que actives el mando a distancia, al cambiar el estado del rele , controlara la lampara.
 Si el rele no tiene el contacto cerrado, siempre puedes colocar otro rele que lo tenga.


----------

